# Can I use a Shimano Ultegra crankset for SS/fixe?



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've got a new touring frameset coming, so that leaves my De Bernardi free to convert to a SS/fixe -- which was my original intent when I bought it two years ago. I have been using it as my commuter bike instead, with a 9-speed Ultegra group. If I could get by using the existing Ultegra crankset and BB, I could convert the De Be to a SS for only the cost of some cogs and a wheelset. My Ultegra crankset has 39-53 chainrings. If it can be used for a SS, I would probably use the inner chainring and remove the outer one. Could I change the inner ring to a 42, which would probably offer better gearing choices? Since this would be my first single speed, I plan to use a rear wheel with a flip-flop hub, fixed on one side and freewheel on the other.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I use a campy centaur crankset, 42 chainring off a triple, and the rear wheel/freewheel with one cog and spacers for a single speed bike. Works just fine.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

yep...using the inside position will give you close to a 42mm chainline which is what most tracks hubs use


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Cool. So I can swap my 39 inner chainring for a 42? How do I know that the bolt pattern will fit? I noticed on one website that they listed A and B type chainring patterns.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's 130 BCD... and yep, any 130 bcd 42T ring will work

I'd probably go with a 42 vs a 39... The reason being that 16t freewheels are as small as you are going to get on a standard hub.(ACS made a 15t that is impossible to find)

42 x 16 yields 70 gear inches which many people like as a starting point.

I think 39 x 16 might be too small a gear unless you are doing a ton of climbing..


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks, Dave. It is hilly where I live, but I'd want the chainring size that would provide the most flexibility if I found that I needed a larger or smaller cog.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Absolutely.*

The 600/Ultegra cranks are excellent. Reasonably light, very stiff, just lacking the bling (and carrying a few grams more) of a DuraAce.

I've got a mid 80's 600 on my fixie and while I've thought about changing it to a Campy, I simply don't see the "need" (as opposed to "want").


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> Thanks, Dave. It is hilly where I live, but I'd want the chainring size that would provide the most flexibility if I found that I needed a larger or smaller cog.




if it's hilly, why not just leave on the 39? or at least wait until you figure out your gearing?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*39*



FatTireFred said:


> if it's hilly, why not just leave on the 39? or at least wait until you figure out your gearing?


Good strategy. I am new to this, having never even ridden a SS/fixe. However, it seems that most fixes have 42 or 48 chainrings, so I figured that would be more compatible. But if a 39 works, that would be the least expensive option.

It's looking like the only parts I will need to buy will be a wheelset and cogs.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

tarwheel2 said:


> However, it seems that most fixes have 42 or 48 chainrings.


Funny, but I am finding 48 x 16T too small .

Then again I live in pancakeville....


----------

